# Help Required



## FIFEFLYER (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello everybody My wife and i have now been into motorhomes for the last 18 months having converted from a caravan,we are busy organising a trip to, Germany,Austria,Italyand Switzerland in July 2012 and would like to hear from anybody who has had any experience of motorhome holidays in the above countries, driving on the continent is no problem as i spent many years as a long distance driver on the continent,any help would be greatly appreciated .......... Allan & Jacqui


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Not been to Italy but you may find >my notes< on visits to the other places you want to go of interest.

peedee


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Allan & Jacqui,

I have moved your post to Germany touring where you may get more relevant answers.If you decide to subscribe it will give you access to the search facility and then you could search all the euoropean sub forums which contain a wealth of information. :wink:


----------

